# Trip to alaska



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

So I've always wanted to make a trip to Alaska. Get a cabin of some sort, or maybe even a house rental, out in the wilderness and test myself as well as my preps. But at the same time actually enjoy the beauty of it, hiking, bear watching, kayaking. I'd be going with a group, but I'm curious to know I anyone has tried something similar, and if y'all know if any packages that would be what I'm looking for. Any tips on Alaska really...? Thank you


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We rented an rv and drove around. It was really nice as the rest of my family had never been there before.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Toffee said:


> We rented an rv and drove around. It was really nice as the rest of my family had never been there before.


Interesting! That wouldn't be a bad idea at all. How was the trip into Alaska? I've heard some parts are only accessible by small planes?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

most parts are only accessible by small plane but anchorage, fairbanks and juneau all have airports that accommodate the airlines.

To get the most out of a trip or to see the most here is what you need to do.

Fly to Seattle
Take a cruise or the Alaska state ferry from there and get off in Seward
From Seward you take the train to Anchorage and see the sights around there for as long as you want.
From Anchorage continue on the train to Fairbanks. Once in Fairbanks you can rent an rv or a car and see the sights.
You can fly home from Fairbanks.

Also be aware that Anchorage is also the largest float plane airport in the world.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Come on up! I've lived here for just over four years and love it. Been camping, fishing, hunting, hiking, etc., more times than I can count. Just keep one thing in mind when you come up......we have a t-shirt you can buy at the airport that says, "Welcome to Alaska, where you step off the plane and into the food chain"! We have critters up here that will eat you if you do something stupid. There's another t-shirt that says, "Be bear aware". There's a reason for that. I'm not trying to scare you off, you'll love it if you come up.....just be aware of your surroundings if you hike or camp out in the bush. For such big critters, they can move through the bush without making a sound.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

gabedelgado said:


> Interesting! That wouldn't be a bad idea at all. How was the trip into Alaska? I've heard some parts are only accessible by small planes?


It was a ton if fun. It was my second time up as I went up and worked the first go round. Definitely go fishing if you are flying back. The fish is excellent.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

AKPrepper said:


> Come on up! I've lived here for just over four years and love it. Been camping, fishing, hunting, hiking, etc., more times than I can count. Just keep one thing in mind when you come up......we have a t-shirt you can buy at the airport that says, "Welcome to Alaska, where you step off the plane and into the food chain"! We have critters up here that will eat you if you do something stupid. There's another t-shirt that says, "Be bear aware". There's a reason for that. I'm not trying to scare you off, you'll love it if you come up.....just be aware of your surroundings if you hike or camp out in the bush. For such big critters, they can move through the bush without making a sound.


Thank you! What is the best place for a "getaway" to be in touch with nature? Where we could rent a cabin or lodge?


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

cnsper said:


> most parts are only accessible by small plane but anchorage, fairbanks and juneau all have airports that accommodate the airlines.
> 
> To get the most out of a trip or to see the most here is what you need to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice I'll for see check that out!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I've always wanted to go by Lake Clark and see Richard Proenneke's cabin. That would be interesting.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Come up and visit. Take the Alaska Ferry. Beautiful 3 day trip. Rent an RV and drive. You can't get lost up here there are only a couple of roads. Get a MilePost book before you come up. It's the bible for driving around up here. Float some rivers and hike some trails. There is stuff for all levels up here. After 26 years we're still finding new stuff all the time. Have a good time.:2thumb:


----------



## UKzilla (Apr 10, 2013)

Its a beatiful place and really a must see. I saw the northern lights up there last time and it was one of the most breathtaking things I've ever experienced.


----------

